

Postgres at the Center of Everyone's Data World - Rendeger
http://www.enterprisedb.com/postgres-plus-edb-blog/jason-davis/postgres-center-everyone-s-data-world

======
strictnein
I've been using Postgres for years and have never heard of Foreign Data
Wrappers. A project I'm working on is using both Postgres (PostGIS in
particular) and MongoDB, so this would appear to be of use, but I'm not seeing
a lot of performance information anywhere. The documentation just states that
"there is considerable room for future performance improvements" [0], which
makes me a little hesitant.

[0] [http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/sql-
createforeignd...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/sql-
createforeigndatawrapper.html)

~~~
strictnein
Don't understand this site sometimes. I got downvoted because I asked about
the performance implications of this? I googled around and couldn't find
anything.

